# Hartford Stage Tag Sale



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Own a piece of Hartford Stage history!

The prop shop at Hartford Stage have uncovered some "artifacts" from our past productions. Come prepared to browse our unique selection!

Tag Sale

When: Friday, July 18, from noon to 5:00 pm, Saturday, July 19, from 10:00 am to 5:00 pm

Where: Hartford Stage Scene Shop
50 Church Street, Hartford
(entry located at the loading dock to the left of the Hartford Stage Company sign. Please note: the scene shop is not wheelchair accessible)

Selection of items is very limited and inventory may sell out quickly. All items may be purchased with cash or check only, and must be carried away at time of purchase.

For more information, please call the box office at 860.527.5151 coffee-table-mirrored

http://view.exacttarget.com/?j=fe5e...575726d057f74147971&ju=fe1b15797360037a741d78

--------------------------------8<-----------------------------------

Not sure how the prices will be but if you find yourself in the Hartford, CT area this Friday it may be worth checking out.

-TM


----------

